# Paint strainer bags



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Are the 5 gal paint strainer bags for paint really food grade safe for straining honey . We are all buying food grade plastic buckets etc. and then turning around and using paint strainers , just asking .I did a search at the popular bee suppliers and they also sell nylon bags for 5 gal. buckets for straining , probably the same thing but it might make me feel better .


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't know, but I can say that I have been using the same bucket top strainers from Mann Lake for three years. They wear well, and look the same today as they did when I bought them.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, I've been using them for years and years. Not sure there is a difference between food grade nylon vs. other. If buying them from Mann Lake makes you feel better, go for it. Good luck.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I do not use the bags, They are messy and inconvenient to use for any significant quantity of honey. The Stainless steel strainers with the extendable rails that fit over 5 gal buckets and 100 lb. bulk tanks work well, last a long time, and are easy to clean. IMHO You can't beat that.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

How many times have we eaten honey and comb right out of a hive? Myself, quite a few times. Hasn't bothered me much except for this little... I lost my train of thought. lol
I am positive 100's of years ago there was no such thing as food grade safe.


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

If you look at the paint strainer bags - MADE IN CHINA. Would you have any reason to think that it could possibly be foodsafe when they even put melamine in their baby formula? THey also have an elastic top whereas the ones you buy that are supposedly foodsafe do not have the elastic. Also 100 years ago they didnt have plastic and they thought arsenic was good for you. We sometimes use them to strain berries, wash the bag first, strain quickly, limited time in contact, probably not an issue right? WVMJ


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas , pretty soon I'll be straining my first batch , can't wait !!!


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Honey Hive Farms,
We wouldn't use those, for the money savings you do not want to put your honey and your customers in harms way.
Here is what we sell for the hobbyist and we also use these some and work nice.














Hope this helps and the pictures come through.
Tim Moore


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Honey Hive Farms,

Don't use a cheese cloth, leaves material in the honey, you cant see with the eye, but there. 
This is very bad for Fair Honey Competition, NO we did not find out hard way, we have just seen this.

Tim Moore


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks again for the tips , I have the pail strainers and plan on trying them first and see how things go , I'd rather not go with the paint strainer bags if the pail strainers work out. Pics were good Tim thanks .


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I don't see a problem using the nylon paint strainers at all. I use them to strain the wax, but havnt used them to strain the honey, although I wouldn't hesitate to. I currently use the Mann Lake bucket strainer system, but here is a tip for those, set them in the bucket as usual, but also put a kitchen strainer on the bucket to catch the wax bits and propolis bits, this will prevent those things from clogging the actual strainers! And the metal strainer is a lot easier and quicker to clean!

I think that to a point, people freak out too much on the whole food grade thing, I mean its one thing to have fish juice dribbling into a bucket of honey, but a washed nylon strainer couldn't possibly cause harm to honey, heck, people use new undyed women nylon stockings to strain honey, infact, that is in the book ABC's & XYZ's of beekeeping.


----------

